# Like My New Sig??



## .::5pYd3r::. (Oct 3, 2007)

I made a new sig using this http://www.bleachportal.net/bleach/fanart/view&i=579 picture. Kudos goes to the original creator!


----------



## dice (Oct 3, 2007)

it looks really nice IMO (although you didn't make that much of a change to the original - from what I can see...)


----------



## rhyguy (Oct 3, 2007)

well, i really dislike the text
why would you use a pixel that big? pixel text is made to be small, like 8pt average
also, text borders for pixel text only work at 1 px

edit: It is a bit plain aswell, all you did was add diagonal blinds, then add text


----------



## pkprostudio (Oct 5, 2007)

This sig reminds me I still need to download mangas to read...

*Forget about it again right after this post*


----------



## Hiratai (Oct 5, 2007)

QUOTE(dice @ Oct 3 2007 said:


> it looks really nice IMO (although you didn't make that much of a change to the original - from what I can see...)


Just look at the effects, I mean it looks like crap if it were to be judged by someone who sucks at PS, but the effects are really an A+/


----------



## .::5pYd3r::. (Oct 5, 2007)

I'm still learning how to use Gimp so thats why its probably really sloppy but i like it.


----------



## .::5pYd3r::. (Oct 14, 2007)

I made a new sig on Zelda: PH. What do you think?


----------



## dice (Oct 14, 2007)

well.. if it isn't removed by staff soon (for its size) Ima riot!


----------



## mthrnite (Oct 14, 2007)

I like it a lot, except the font used for your name doesn't quite match up well. Cool background though.
Oh, and it's too big on the vertical axis, should be no more than 100 pixels high.

As long as you still have all your layers separate you could squish and/or crop the background to the correct size and rearrange the logo, figure, and username to fit.


----------



## dice (Oct 14, 2007)

QUOTE(mthrnite @ Oct 14 2007 said:


> I like it a lot, except the font used for your name doesn't quite match up well. Cool background though.
> Oh, and it's too big on the vertical axis, should be no more than 100 pixels high.
> 
> As long as you still have all your layers separate you could squish and/or crop the background to the correct size and rearrange the logo, figure, and username to fit.


I thought it matched the "scribbling words" theme of the game personally...


----------



## mthrnite (Oct 14, 2007)

I stand corrected.

Actually, I'm sitting at the moment, but there we are.


----------

